# NEW-B '66 GTO Project Car - INTRO & Questions!!



## BAGMF (Jun 18, 2012)

Hello everyone... NEW-B here in Fresno, CA. Into Cars, Chicks, & Booze.

Just picked up a project... a 1966 GTO. Not sure which direction I will go with it yet(no engine - Has 6.5 Liter emblems outside and on the door that is still there). It was a 4-Speed (did come with the Munci out of the car), Posi (supposedly), not sure what engine it came with... the hood has a "shaker" style 400 scoop (looks off of a Firebird) screwed on top of the hood (OUCH!!!) It's missing a drivers door... has some HUGE old school wheels in the rear (like you would see in the '80's...) on some slot mags. (would be curious to see what you guys think its "worth" or one of you might pay for such a project...)

I do have some questions about the data plate.... Tried posting pics, but wasn't able to... (If someone can post it for me... that would be GREAT!!)

The one on my car seems to look different than others i've seen... Looks a little like this: (did the best i could with the spacing.. looks pretty accurate)

9E 4
ST 66-24217 BODY BF 343
TR 223 PAINT RR
ACC 240

Most that i've seen have the "BODY" & "PAINT" letters all the way to the right of the tag... dont know what "ACC" means (might be accessories?!?) And what's 240?

As soon as i can, i'll post pics of it too! For sure a HUGE project.. and not much to look at... but pretty SOLID!!

Might even do a Pro Touring build out of it...

Looking forward to picking your brains... and oh.. it takes me forever to complete projects...  I've only had Classic BMWs till now... first Detroit muscle...

Ciao!


----------



## BAGMF (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh ya... also looking for a drivers door.... 

Thanks!


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

Welcome!

Here's some "de-coding" of your GTO's data plate:

9E 4 
_*Built during the fifth week of September, 1966*_

ST 66-24217 BODY BF 343 
_*1966 GTO, 2-door hardtop, Built in Fremont, CA. 
Body sequence number 343
*_

TR 223 PAINT RR
*Black interior, Montero Red exterior*

ACC 240
*Maybe someone else can help with this; I don't know anything about this option code*

You might want to contact Pontiac Historic Services to get the documentation for your GTO. I think the info package is $65. You'll get all the details about your car; what engine/trans/rear end it was built with, what options were installed at the factory and what dealership ordered it from Pontiac Motors. PHS Historic Services

Pontiac produced 73,785 2-door hardtop GTO's in 1966.
Your car was built in one of the most desirable color combinations (Montero Red/Black). Looking forward to seeing some pics!


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Sounds like a plan


----------



## BAGMF (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks for the info so far!!

So no one knows what the "ACC 240" might be? 

Also, probably a STUPID question... but the "6.5 ltr" emblems... does that mean i had the 389? 400? And if i indeed have the original 4-speed Muncie that came with the car (are there markings on it?)?

How do i know what originally came with the car (besides getting the $65 build sheet... which I will probably eventually get...)? 

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

a 389 also known as a 6.5l is what is supposed to be in there. 400's started in 67


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

My advice is to get a '66 Pontiac manual for your car (available as a reproduction on-line), and cruise all the Pontiac websites you can and read up on GTO's and their particulars. There is a lot of info out there, and on this forum, you just need to dig a bit. Get educated on the car (specs, #'s, etc.) and you'll save a ton of money and grief restoring it. I too am in Fresno and can help out, time permitting. The main thing is, do your homework before diving in from all sides!
Jeff


----------



## kjk990 (Sep 1, 2010)

BAGMF... I live in the Bay Area. GM Motor Sports in San Jose is a salvage yard that has will have most of what you are looking for. About two months ago they had just got a Lemans that had been cloned to a GTO. It was mostly complete (now minus the grille I bought). But I'm sure they would have a door and anything else you want. Their first price is usually high but if you keep at them you will get a good price. Good luck.

GM Sports

Also. Check out Golden Gate Goats.


----------

